# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Презентация гостей или знакомилка на юбилее.

## Уралочка

*Презентация гостей или знакомилка на юбилее.* 

Начало праздника всегда должно впечатлять. Ведь не зря говорят «встречают по одежке». 
Итак, захватываем публику с первых минут программы: Знакомимся с гостями по-новому!!!!



*В комплект входит текстовый файл, музыкальное оформление и ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта* *700р*.

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Ураган

Шикарный блок,заводит позитивом с начала банкета!!!!!

----------

